# if any can help ?



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

hi hope everybody is having a good weekend?

I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask?

maybe some of the installers here have a spare piece of 0 or 1/0 gauge cable laying around and trying to gather the stuff for my first system and would like to start with the right foot and do a big three upgrade, i can pay for shipping via paypal if is reasonable. 

thanks


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

why do you need 0gauge?


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

based on amps calculations 4 gauge may not be enough so 0 gauge is a tad over kill for me but i guess better be safe than sorry


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

The Cable Yard
ive seen people use these wires on here... 
i have no personal experience.
you can buy only a couple of feet if need be.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I typically get welding cable off ebay.


----------

